# Shelby-badged Serial Numbers-Prewar



## SKPC (Jan 14, 2019)

Want to re-visit early Shelby serial numbers.  No-one seems to be boiling them down pre-war as of yet. Maybe not possible?...
It would be great Shawn if someone can help with this project, similar to the Colson serial number thread by @fordmike65 .
      Badged (unremoved)  bikes are needed with PICS!!  Love these old pre-40's Shelbys, but not much information on them.....
So.......BUMP!
     Not a motorbike, but pre-40's.  Been told a 37' or 38"....Purchased this frame long ago. It came to me with the moto stem & half-moon bars on it, and a "phone dial" dog-leg crankset all of which I still have in order to put it back if need be.  @Freqman1 if you wish. I can move or delete this post...


----------



## SKPC (Jan 16, 2019)

This post I moved from @Freqman1 's 34/45 motobike straight-bar thread....Please if you could, show us any pre-40 Shelby-badged or made frame/fork combos you believe has not been altered and any parts you think are original to the frame. Pics of serial number plz and head badge...


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 16, 2019)

...


----------



## SKPC (Nov 6, 2020)

No badge or serial number don't post please..


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2020)

Here's a Flying Cloud Single-bar with M sideways serial. Let's say 1934.
Straight seat stays, triple-step fenders and triple-step wheels match perfectly.
It's in "project" mode for awhile now; patience building.....










This thread doesn't have much for almost 2 years waiting....
Shelby Fans please contribute; again.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 6, 2020)

Thanks Mark! Looking forward to the finished bike. I have a long list by serial number/frame style and want to look at Shelby badged frames here. I will try to post the other frame style list here later. Early Shelby Cycle Manufacturing assemblers photo below.


----------



## tacochris (Nov 6, 2020)

Here is my 38/39 Shelby flyer that is complete and original with the exception of the pedals and Schwinn grips.  Unmolested other than those 2 things.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 23, 2020)

A very interesting serial number comparison for two Shelby made but not badged bikes.  Both similarly equipped with same Gambles badge.
Mac9lxx's example below..






And JustJeff's bike.






Thanks guys..


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 25, 2020)

Here is my 1936 Shelby. Morrow rear hub with a 3rd quarter 1936 date code. Cadillac badge. Serial is N404666


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 29, 2020)

Here is my long tank project. Speedway Special badge. Has the thicker seat post clamp. Serial number T735927


----------



## SKPC (Nov 29, 2020)

Nice JJ....very good.  So check out another one close to yours that I have on file.  Two in a row very close. That is one sweet Shelby badge.


----------



## JRE (Nov 29, 2020)

My long tank project with a J 1 date code on the Morrow hub.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 30, 2020)

I am beginning to see something very interesting.  Can't say straight away and am probably wrong, but I see a similarity in terms of _one of the numbers_ frame to frame that seems to be emerging, whether it is a frame with 5 or 6 numbers with the preceding letter.
  I have mentioned before that some have one letter and 5 numbers and some have the letter with 6 numbers..."B" through "H" are 5 number frames.  "K"-"V" and on have 6 numbers, but this is not what I am looking at.  This is very telling for sure...
More frames please..


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 27, 2020)

@SKPC thanks for posting the 30+ sernos, on that other thread.
From looking at the partial list so far, I have a few observations, and guesses.
1) For the most part it looks like the 6-digit sequence numbers pre-date the 5-digit sequence numbers, *however*, not including some of the oldest (low-digit) 28" Shelby bikes;
2) For the 6-digit sequence numbers, as the prefix letters increase, so do the sequence numbers; (e.g., K's look to be 100,000 series, and M's look to be 200,000 series).
3) The list does not have any 5-digit sequence numbers with the "D" or "E" prefixes, perhaps those were during the war, or just not yet reported(?). 
4) It seems that more prefix letters are observed than there are years to account for, indicating perhaps some overlap, or more than one letter used in a single year, not a 1:1 correlation; (maybe suggesting spring-summer & fall-winter sequences?). 
5) Looks like Shelby did skip some letters: O, Q, I, J, and maybe L?
Perhaps Ken Swank's 1997 list might be amended, and used for any parts that might work (post-war?).  We have seen a few "G" serial numbers lately, maybe Ken S. got that *one *right, at 1945-G(?).
Perhaps the earlier 1930's numbers (6-digits) still need more data collection & analysis.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 27, 2020)

Here is the rest of my list so far.

NumberFrame StyleB23269Double curved top offsetB32475Double curved top offsetB54077Y-Double Toptube Streamline.B54536Y-double toptube streamlineB75453Double Curved Top OffsetB78093Y-Double Toptube StreamlineB83352Y-Double Toptube TeardropC04480Ladies 28-erC48413Double curved offsetC84994Y-Double Toptube teardropC89161Double curved top offsetC89183Double curved top offsetC89493Y-double toptube offsetF24298Double curved top offsetG93335MotoG70964Double curved top offsetG72001Double curved top offsetG93335Moto 28-rH111411MotoK139826Roadster single barK173446Moto Small TankK192390Y-double toptube streamlineM221295Y-double toptue streamlineM224861Y-double toptube streamlineM231261Y-double toptube streamlineM239035Moto Small TankM260211Roaster single bar(mark)M267387Moto Big TankM?????Y-double toptube streamlineN305981Y-double toptube streamlineN391253Y-double toptube streamlineN56890?Y-double toptube streamlineN318396Y-double toptube streamlineN328362Y-double toptube streamlineN341008Y-double toptube streamlineN344857Y-double toptube streamlineN386678Y-double toptube streamlineN387816Y-double toptube streamlineN391253Y-double toptube streamlineN404666Y-double toptube streamlineN442811Y-double toptube streamlineP483404Y-double toptube streamlineP540511Y-double toptube streamlineP548826Y-double toptube streamlineP477561Double toptube streamlineP483404Y-double toptube streamlineP486833Double toptube streamlineP488776Double toptube streamlineP549490Double toptube streamlineP711841Double toptube offsetP472104Double toptube streamlineP98765typical StraightbarR586328Double toptube streamlineR619323Y-double toptube streamlineT699707Typical straightbarT723799Typical straightbarT735857Double curved top offsetV11035Y-Double Toptube TeardropV764903Double curved top offsetV779831Y-double curved toptube offsetV820397Y-double curved toptube offset

This one below is an anomaly...strange with short number in the P series..  There are a few here and there with strange numbers.







Ken Swank decipherment work below.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 27, 2020)

Here are all the prewar Shelbys I own and a couple I have owned. V/r Shawn




R649961




T724196




B54726  Hub dated K1 (1941)




R596090




R614690




M217364




T727608




R59577




R594872--No longer own




T698303   No longer own




B67339   No longer own


----------



## SKPC (Dec 27, 2020)

Thank you S, I will add these.  pjm


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 27, 2020)

oddly, no step through (ladies) frames in here, until now.


1940/41 Shelby ladies, Red Klinedinst badged. Serial # J82606


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Dec 27, 2020)

N435540


----------



## SKPC (Jan 4, 2021)

Latest list updated.
*1930 – 1939* Great Depression. In the years leading up to World War II, the Shelby Cycle Company grew steadily with several plant expansions in 1930, 1935, 1938, 1941.

*1935* Expanded to 180,000 square feet, 250 employed, making 500 bikes a day..

*Number**Frame Style*B23269Double curved top offsetB32475Double curved top offsetB40864Y-double toptube teardropB51219Y-double curved offsetB54077Y-Double Toptube streamline.B54536Y-double toptube streamlineB54726WomensBigTankB59577Y-double toptube streamlineBTB67339Y-double toptube streamlineBTB75453Double Curved Top OffsetB78093Y-Double Toptube streamlineB83247 5Double curved top offsetB83305 2Y-Double Toptube TeardropB85077 0Double curved top offsetC04480Ladies 28-erC46413Double toptube offsetC84994Y-Double Toptube teardropC89161Double curved top offsetC89103Double curved top offsetC89493Y-double toptube seatF24298Double curved top offsetG93335MotoG70964Double curved top offsetG72001Double curved top offsetG93335Moto 28-r small tankH111411Moto small tankJ82606Ladies stepthrough no tankK31097Ladies step throughK139826Roadster single barK173446Moto Small TankK192390Y-double toptube streamlineM217364Moto Big TankM221295Y-double toptue streamlineM224861Y-double toptube streamlineM231261Y-double toptube streamlineM239035Moto Small TankM260211Roaster single bar(mark)M267387Moto Big TankM?????Y-double toptube streamlineN305981Y-double toptube streamlineN391253Y-double toptube streamlineN56890?Y-double toptube streamlineN318396Y-double toptube streamlineN328362Y-double toptube streamlineN341008Y-double toptube streamlineN344857Y-double toptube streamlineN386678Y-double toptube streamlineN387816Y-double toptube streamlineN391253Y-double toptube streamlineN404666Y-double toptube streamlineN435540Y-double toptube streamlineBananaN442811Y-double toptube streamlineP483404Y-double toptube streamlineP540511Y-double toptube streamlineP458826Y-double toptube streamlineP477561Double toptube streamlineP483404Y-double toptube streamlineP486833Double toptube streamlineP488776Double toptube streamlineP54041Double toptube streamlineP711841Double toptube offsetP472104Double toptube streamlineP98765StraightbarR586328Double toptube streamlineR594872Double toptube streamlineBTR596090Y-double toptube streamlineBTR614690Y-double toptube streamlineBTR619323Y-double toptube streamlineR649961Y-double toptube streamlineT698303Womens BigTankT699707Typical straightbarT727608Womens BigTankT723799Typical straightbarT724196Y-double toptube stremlinebBTT735857Double curved top offsetV11035Y-Double Toptube TeardropV764903Double curved top offsetV779831Y-double curved toptube offsetV820397Y-double curved toptube offset


----------



## SKPC (Jan 16, 2021)

Recently, two almost identical Shelby bikes showed up with original parts on them. Red number is not in above list yet.  @mac9lxx and @Just Jeff bikes.   They were only 21 numbers off!  This  would suggest the last two or three numbers in the series could be the actual number of that specifically equipped example. But for the same year clearly.  Any thoughts on the two last numbers and what they could represent?







And lastly, this wonderful example was also recently posted by new member @Bobrowe that looks original with the serial number ending in 001.  Could this be a first example?


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 7, 2021)

H30790. 1946?


----------



## SKPC (Feb 7, 2021)

NumberFrame StyleBadge?B23269Double curved top offsetnobadgeB32475Double curved top offsetGambleEagleB40864Y-double toptube teardrop?B51219Y-double curved offsetGambleEagleB54077Y-Double Toptube Streamline.nobadgeB54536Y-double toptube streamlinenobadgeB54726WomensBigTankB59577Y-double toptube streamlineBTB67339Y-double toptuber streamlineBTB75453Double Curved Top OffsetWesternFlyerB78390Y-Double Toptube StreamlinenobadgeB83247 5Double curved top offsetnobadgeB83305 2Y-Double Toptube TeardropSafe-T-BikeB85077 0Double curved top offsetShelby flyerC04480Ladies 28-erWesternFly??C46413Double toptube offsetC84994Y-Double Toptube teardrop?C89161Double curved top offsetHiawathaC89183Double curved top offsetHiawathaC89493Y-double top tube offset weird lowerbar attachF24298Double curved top offsetG93335MotoWestFlyerSquG70964Double curved top offsetHiawathaG72001Double curved top offsetShelby EagleG93335Moto 28-rShelby flyerH30790Double curved top offsetShelby flyerJ82606Ladies step through no tankKlindenistK31097womens step throughCaddilacH111411Moto small tankno badgeK139826Roadster single barShelby TravellerK173446Moto Small TankShelby flyerK192390Y-double toptube streamlineShelby?M217364Moto Big TankWestern FlyerM221295Y-double toptue streamlineWestFlyerSquM224861Y-double toptube streamline?M231261Y-double toptube streamlineWestFlyerSquM239035Moto Small TankWestFlyerSquM260211Roaster single bar(mark)FlyingCloudM267387Moto Big TankWestFlyerSquM?????Y-double toptube streamlineShelbyN30598?Y-double toptube streamlineNoneN328362Y-dbbl t0tube streamlineSupremeN56890?Y-double toptube streamlineEagleN318396Y-double toptube streamlineShelbyN328362Y-double toptube streamlineShelb SupremeN341008Y-double toptube streamline?N344857Y-double toptube streamlineN386678Y-double toptube streamlineEagleN387816Y-double toptube streamlineEagleN391253Y-double toptube streamlineN404666Y-double toptube streamlineCaddilacN435540Y-double toptube streamlineBananaN442811Y-double toptube streamlineP483404Y-double toptube streamlineP54041?Y-double toptube streamline?P458826Y-double toptube streamlineShelbFlyerP477561Double toptube streamline/pinched stays?P483404Y-double toptube streamline?P486833Double toptube streamlineFlyingCloudP488776Double toptube streamline/pinched stays?P54041Double toptube streamlineP536972Y-Double toptube streamlineP711841Double toptube offsetWestFlyerP472104Double toptube streamline/pinched staysP98765StraightbarR586328Double toptube streamlineShelbFlyerR594872Double toptube streamline BTR596090Y-double toptube streamline BTR614690Y-double toptube streamline BTR619323Y-double toptube streamlineFlyingCloudR649961Y-double toptube streamlineFliying cloudT698303Womens BigTankT699707Typical straight barFlyingCloudT727608Womens BigTankT723799Typical straightbarShelbFlyerT724196Y-double toptube stremlinebBTT735857Double curved top offset?V11035?Y-Double Toptube TeardropHiawathaV764093Double curved top offsetShelbTravelerV77983?Y-double toptube offset?V802338Y-double toptube offsetV820397Y-double toptube offsetCaddillac


----------



## Rockman9 (Mar 6, 2021)

1941/1946 Shelby-Hiawatha Tank Bike with Shock Ease

Ser # X29876


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 6, 2021)

Rockman9 said:


> 1941/1946 Shelby-Hiawatha Tank Bike with Shock Ease
> 
> Ser # X29876
> 
> ...





Post war.


----------



## Kennie (Mar 29, 2021)

I recently bought this Eagle badged bike off of eBay, I believe the bike is a 36 because of the frame style and the Morrow hub is dated F3(3rd quarter of 36) the number on the frame is N383476, I would appreciate any information y’all might know about this bike from the numbers. Thanks


----------



## SKPC (Mar 29, 2021)

Thanks for posting your cool early Shelby, I will add it to the list. Looks like a few original parts on it.  You could maybe start a new thread on this 35/6 bike and find out more.


----------



## Kennie (Mar 29, 2021)

Ok thanks


----------



## Rockman9 (Mar 29, 2021)

Women's Hiawatha Arrow - R670193


----------



## Rockman9 (Mar 29, 2021)

Men's Hiawatha Arrow - C63835
Currently disassembled


----------



## mac9lxx (Apr 21, 2021)

H48533, just learned that is a CWC bike.  I have couple other Hiawatha bikes in storage, I just need to get the serial numbers.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 21, 2021)

mac9lxx said:


> H48533
> 
> View attachment 1395613



Post war and a Cleveland Welding bike


----------



## SKPC (Apr 21, 2021)

*Shelby pre-40 serial numbers by letter order….*​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​*Orig.*​*Year *​*Seat*​*Chain*​*Top *​*Down*​*Seattube*​​​*Number*​*Frame Style*​*Badge?*​*Estimate*​*Stays*​*stays*​*Tubes*​*Tube*​*Collar*​*Fork*​​*B17825*​Moto 28-er. “value:​Value (round)​28-33​St​st​straight​Straight​No​meiselback\​​*B23269*​Double curved top offset​nobadge​?​curved​straight​curved​Curved​Yes​shockease​​*B32475*​Double curved top offset​GambleEagle​​curved​straight​curved​Curved​Yes​1-plate truss​​*B54077*​Y-Double Top tube Streamline.​nobadge​?​curved​straight​curved​Straight​Yes​no​​*B54536*​Y-Double Top tube Streamline.​nobadge​​Curved​Straight​curved​Straight​Yes​no​​*B75453*​Double Curved Top Offset​WesternFlyer​​Curved​Straight​Curved​Curved​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*B78093*​Y-Double Toptube Streamline​nobadge​​Curved​Straight​Curved​Straight​Yes​no​​*B83352*​Y-Double Toptube Teardrop​Safe-T-Bike​1940​curved​straight​curved​Curved​yes​shockease​​*C04480*​Ladies 28-er​WesternFly??​​straight​straight​curved​Straight​Yes​no truss​​*C63835*​Double crvd top offset BigTank​Hiawatha Arrow​​curved​st​curv​Curved​Yes​Bigtank​Being restored​*C84994*​Y-Double Top tube offset​?​​curved​straight​curved​Curved​Yes​2-plate Truss​​​​​​​​​*C89161*​Double curved top offset​Hiawatha​40​curved​straight​curved​Curved​Yes​shockease​​*C89183*​Double curved top offset​Hiawatha​40​curved​straight​curv​Curved​Yes​shockease​​*C89493*​Y-Double curved top offset​?​​curved​straight​curved​Curved​Yes​no truss​​*F24298*​Moto​WestFlyerSqu​​straight​straight​straight​Straight​No​no truss​​*G48281*​Womens curve bar​Shelby Flyer​​curved​straight​curved​curved​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*G83335*​Double curved top offset​?​​curved​straight​curved​Curved​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*G70964*​Double curved top offset​Shelby Eagle​39-40​curved​straight​curved​Curved​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*G72001*​Double curved top offset​Shelby Eagle​​curved​straight​straight​Curved​No​2-plate Truss​​*H11141*​Roadster single bar​ShelbyTravelr​​straight​straight​camel​Straight​No​no truss​​*K139826*​Moto Small Tank​Shelby Flyer​​straight​straight​straight​Straight​No​no​​*K173446*​Y-double toptube streamline​Shelby?​​curved​straight​curved​Straight​Yes​no​​*K192390*​Y-double toptue streamline​WestFlyerSqu​​curved​straight​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*M221295*​Y-double toptube streamline​?​​curved​straight​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*M224861*​Y-double toptube streamline​WestFlyerSqu​​curved​straight​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*M231261*​Moto Small Tank​WestFlyerSqu​​straight​straight​straight​Straight​No​2-plate Truss​​*M239035*​Moto Small Tank​Shelby FlyrSq​​straight​straight​straight​Straight​No​?​​*M260211*​Moto Big Tank​WestFlyerSqu​​straight​straight​straight​Straight​No​2-plate Truss​​*M267387*​Y-double toptube streamline​?​​straight​straight​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*M?????*​Y-double toptube streamline​?​​curved​straight​curved​Straight​yes​shockease​​*N305981*​Y-double toptube streamline​?​​curved​straight​curved​Straight​strange​?​​*N391253*​Y-double toptube streamline​Eagle​​curved​st​curved​Straight​Yes​1-plate truss​​*N56890?*​Y-double toptube streamline​Shelby​(early)​curved​straight​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*N318396*​Y-double toptube streamline​_Shelb Supreme_​​curved​straight​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*N328362*​Y-double toptube streamline​?​​curved​straight​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*N341008*​Y-double toptube streamline​?​​curved​straight​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*N344857*​Y-double toptube streamline​Eagle​​curved​straight​curved​Straight​Yes​?​​*N383476*​Moto Ballooner big frame​Eagle​35/6​straight​straight​straight​Straight​NO​2-plate Truss​phondial​*N386678*​Y-double toptube streamline​Eagle​​curved​straight​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*N387816*​Y-double toptube streamline​?​​curved​straight​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*P540511*​Y-double toptube streamline​ShelbFlyer​​curved​straight​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*P548826*​Double toptube streamline​?​​curved​straight​curved​Straight​NO​2-plate Truss​​*P477561*​Y-double toptube streamline​?​​curved​straight​curved​Straight​Yes​?​​*P483404*​Double toptube streamline​FlyingCloud​​curved​straight​curved​Straight​NO​2-plate Truss​​*P486833*​Double toptube streamline​?​​curved​straight​curved​Straight​NO​2-plate Truss​​*P488776*​Y-double toptube streamline​GambleEagle​​curved​straight​curved​Straight​Yes​?​​*P505275*​Double toptube offset​WestFlyer​​curved​straight​curved​Curved​Yes​shockease​​*P711841*​Double toptube streamline​?​​curved​straight​curved​Straight​NO​?​​*R586328*​Y-double toptube streamline​FlyingCloud​​curved​straight​curved​Straight​Yes​?​​*R619323*​Typical straightbar​FlyingCloud​​curved​straight​Curv/Strt​Straight​Yes​1-plate truss​​*R670193*​Womens Streamln Bigtank​HiawathaArrow​36\​curved​straight​curved​Straight​Yes​No truss​​*T699707*​Typical straightbar​ShelbFlyer​​curved​straight​Curv/Strt​Straight​Yes​1-plate truss​​*T723799*​Double curved top offset​?​​curved​straight​curved​Straight​Yes​?​​*T735857*​Y-Double Toptube Teardrop​Hiawatha​​curved​straight​curved​Curved​Yes​shockease​​*V11035?*​Double curved top offset​ShelbTraveler​​curved​straight​curved​Straight​Yes​\​​*V764903*​Double curved toptube offset​Flyer?​​curved​straight​curved​Curved​Yes​shockease​​*V779831*​Y-double curved toptube offset​Caddillac​​curved​straight​curved​Curved​Yes​1-plate truss​​*V820397*​Y-double toptube offset Tanked​Caddillac​​curved​straight​curved​Curved​Yes​1-plate truss​​​​​​​​​​​​​​POSTWAR​​​​​​​​​​*X29876*​Tank bike​Hiawatha​​​​​​​shockease​​


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 21, 2021)

mac9lxx said:


> H48533, just learned that is a CWC bike.  I have couple other Hiawatha bikes in storage, I just need to get the serial numbers.



Also want to make sure they are prewar. If you aren't sure post in general or balloon section first before adding here. V/r Shawn


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Apr 26, 2021)

This is an odd ball Shelby with a camelback wishbone frame. I haven’t seen to many of these so wanted to post this and see if some more show up. Serial number is 569160 so it doesn’t look like it starts with a letter.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (May 1, 2021)

After further investigation the serial number on the camelback wishbone frame I posted does start with a P it appears. So it would be P569160. Thank you


----------



## stezell (May 1, 2021)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> After further investigation the serial number on the camelback wishbone frame I posted does start with a P it appears. So it would be P569160. Thank you



Sweet Shelby Chad is that blue paint original?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 27, 2021)

@SKPC asked if I could put post the info on this 'Shelby Made' Flash badged by Abraham & Strauss of Brooklyn.

As best I can decipher it the serial # reads: A6430


----------



## cds2323 (Jul 27, 2021)

@Jesse McCauley 

I see J46430?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 27, 2021)

@cds2323


----------



## cds2323 (Jul 27, 2021)

Much better angle in that picture. Definitely A.


----------



## SKPC (Jul 27, 2021)

Time for a spreadsheet update.  Working now on a smaller font XL spreadsheet format anyone can copy and sort as they wish.


----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 2, 2021)

Here is a recent find. Listed as a 1923 Motobike.
Serial# 141144. Bagged Shelby Bicycle asupply Company.


----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 2, 2021)

1938 Shelby Flying Cloud with Wishbone frame. Serial # 324086


----------



## SKPC (Sep 2, 2021)

*Shelby pre-War serial numbers by letter order….*​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​*Orig.*​*Year *​*Top *​*Down*​*Seattube*​​​*Number*​*Frame Style*​*Badge?*​*Estimate*​*Tubes*​*Tube*​*Collar*​*Fork*​​*141144*​Moto 28-er 3.5”ht smalltank​ShelbyBicycleS​20’s​straight​Straight​No​meiselback\​​*A6430*​Moto cigar 28-er(tanked)​Flash​20’s​straight​Straight​No​Mieselbacktruss​​*B17825*​Moto 28-er. “value:​Value Round​28-33​straight​Straight​No​meiselback\​​*B23269*​Double curved top offset​nobadge​?​curved​Curved​Yes​shockease​​*B32475*​Double curved top offset​GambleEagle​​curved​Curved​Yes​1-plate truss​​*B40864*​Y-Peanut​?​​​Curved​Yes​shockease​​*B54041*​Y-Double  Streamline.​?​​curved​Straight​Yes​?​​*B54077*​Y-Double  Streamline.​nobadge​?​curved​Straight​Yes​no​​*B54536*​Y-Double  Streamline.​nobadge​​curved​Straight​Yes​no​​*B75453*​Double Curved Top Offset​WesternFlyer​​Curved​Curved​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*B78093*​Y-Double  Streamline.​​​Curved​Straight​Yes​no​​*B332475*​Y-Double Top tube offset​Eagle?​​curved​Curved​Yes​1-plate truss​​*B833052*​Y-Double Toptube Teardrop​Safe-T-Bike​1940​curved​Curved​yes​shockease​​*B850770*​Double Curved Top Offset​Flyer?​​curved​Curved​yes​1-plate truss​​*C04480*​Ladies 28-er​WesternFly??​​curved​Straight​Yes​no truss​​*C23720*​Ladies 28-er​?​​Curv/Strt​Straight​No​no truss​​*C48413*​Double Curved Top Offset​?​​curved​Curved​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*C63835*​Double crvd top offset BigTank​Hiawatha Arrow​​curved​Curved​Yes​Bigtank​Being restored​*C84994*​Y-Peanut(tanked)​?​​curved​Curved​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*C89161*​Double curved top offset​Hiawatha​​curved​Curved​Yes​shockease​​*C89183*​Double curved top offset​Hiawatha​40​curved​Curved​Yes​shockease​​*C89493*​Y-Double curved top offset​?​​curved​Curved​Yes​no truss​​*F24298???*​Double curved top offset​?​​curved​Curved​Yes​?​​*G48281*​Womens curve bar​Shelby Flyer​​curved​curved​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*G70964*​Double curved top offset​Shelby Eagle​39-40​curved​Curved​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*G72001*​Double curved offset​Eagle​​curv​Curved​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*G93335*​Moto 28-er. “value:​West.Flyer​33​straight​Straight​No​?​​*G72001*​Double curved top offset​Shelby Eagle​​curved​Curved​No​2-plate Truss​​*H30790*​Double crvd top offset​ShelbyFlyer​​curv​Curved​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*?516960*​Y-Camelback​??​​curv​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*H111411*​Moto 28-er​​​straight​Straight​No​2-plate Truss/c​​*K139826*​Camelback​​​bent​Straight​No​no​​*K145337*​Moto Small Tank 26 balloon (Tank)​hrdwr​*34/35*​straight​Straight​No​2-plate Truss​​*K156096*​Moto no tank 5”HT​Lindy​*34-5*​straight​Straight​No​2-plate Truss​​*K173446*​Moto no tank 5”HT​Flyer​35​straight​Straight​No​2-plate Truss​​*K192390*​Y-Double  Streamline.​WestFlyerSqu​​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*K31097*​Womens curve bar​Caddilac​​curved​Curved​Yes​?​​*M217364*​MotoBigTank​West.Flyer​​straight​Straight​No​2-plate Truss​​*M221295*​Y-Double  Streamline.​West.Flyer​35​straight​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss/ c​​*M224861*​Y-Double  Streamline.​WestFlyerSqu​35/6​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*M231261*​Y-Double  Streamline.​WestFlyerSqu​​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*M234353*​Moto no tank 5”HT​West.Flyer​​straight​Straight​No​2-plate Truss/curved​​*M258146*​MotoBigTank 26​​​curved​Straight​No​2plateTruss/curved​​*M260211*​Camelback??​West.Flyer​​bent​Straight​No​?-curved crown​​*M267387*​MotoBigTank​?​​curved​Straight​No​2-plate Truss​​*N297178*​?​Eagle​​​​​​​*N305983*​Y-Double  Streamline.​?​​curved​Straight​strange​?​​*N318396*​Y-Double  Streamline.​_Shelb Supreme_​​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*N324086*​Y-Double  Streamline.​_Shelb FlyingCloud_​​curv​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*N328362*​Y-Double  Streamline.​Shelb Supreme​​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*N341008*​Y-Double  Streamline(banana).​?​​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*N344857*​Y-Double  Streamline.​Eagle​​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*N383476*​Moto Ballooner big frame 5”​Eagle​35/6​straight​Straight​NO​2-plate Truss​phondial​*N386678*​Y-Double  Streamline.​Eagle​​curved​Straight​Yes​?​​*N387816*​Y-Double  Streamline.​?​​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*N391253*​Y-Double  Streamline.​​​curved​Straight​Yes​?​​*N404666*​Y-Double  Streamline.​​​curved​Straight​Yes-thin​2-plate Truss​​*N409951*​?​​​​​​​​*N442811*​Y-Double  Streamline.​?​​curv​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*N56890?*​Y-Double  Streamline.​Shelby​(early)​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*P341973?*​Double crvd top offset​West.Flyer​​curv​Curved​Yes​shockease​​*P458826*​Y-Double  Streamline.​ShelbFlyer​37​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*P472104*​Y-Double  Streamline.​shelby​​curv​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*P477561*​Double toptube streamline​?​​curved​Straight​NO​2-plate Truss​​*P483404*​Y-Double  Streamline.​​​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​could be “B”​*P486833*​Double toptube streamline​?​​curved​Straight​NO​2-plate Truss​​*P488776*​Double toptube streamline​?​​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*P505275*​Double toptube offset​WestFlyer​​curved​Curved​Yes​shockease​​*P536972*​Y-Double  Streamline.​​​​​​​​*P54041?*​Double toptube streamline​​​curved​Straight​t​?​​*P549490*​Y-Double  Streamline.​​​curv​Straight​Yes​1-plate truss​​*P565410*​Y-Double  Streamline.​​​curv​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*P711841*​Double toptube offset(tanked)​?​​curved​Curved​Yes​shockease​​*P98765*​Straightbar​ShelbFlyer​38/9​Curv/Strt​Straight​Yes​1-plate truss/c​​*R586328*​Double curved streamline​​​curved​Straight​NO​?​​*R619323*​Y-Double  Streamline.​FlyingCloud​​curv​Straight​Yes​?​​*R633389*​Y-Double  Streamline.​​​curv​Straight​Yes​1-plate truss​​*R638697*​Straightbar​?​​st/curv​Straight​Yes​?​​*R670193*​Womens Streamln Bigtank​HiawathaArrow​36\​curved​Straight​Yes​No truss​​*T699707*​Straightbar(Tanked)​FlyingCloud​​Curv/Strt​Straight​Yes​1-plate truss​​*T723799*​Straightbar​ShelbyFlyer​39​Curv/Strt​Straight​Yes​1-plate truss​​*T735857*​Double top offset (tanked)​​​curved​Straight​Yes​​​*T735927*​Double top offset (tanked)​​​curv​Straight​Yes​​​*V11035?*​Y-Double top Peanut​Hiawatha​​curved​Straight​Yes​shockease​​*V764903*​Double curved toptube offset​Flyer?​​curved​Straight​Yes​1-plate truss​​*V779831*​Y-double curved toptube offset​Caddilac​​curved​Curved​Yes​shockease​​*V820397*​Y-double toptube offset Tanked​Caddilac​​curved​Curved​Yes​1-plate truss​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​*STRANGE FRAMES AND NUMBERS BELOW*​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​*FW1000771*​Y-Streamline with stand “ears”​?​​curv​Straight​Yes-thin​?​​*E634U8*​Weird Moto frame 3.5 head tube..maybe not shelby​​​​​​​​*E14430*​Ladies 28-er​​​​​​meiselback\​​


----------



## kreika (Sep 3, 2021)

Bought from original owners daughter who said her father received as a Christmas gift in 1936.
P489910
Shelby Traveller Badged


----------



## kreika (Sep 3, 2021)

Was told this was a 1936 as well.
P468057
Gambles Stores Eagle Badged


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 3, 2021)

kreika said:


> Was told this was a 1936 as well.
> P468057
> Gambles Stores Eagle Badged
> 
> ...



wow-Wow-WOW -!! WHAT A SCORE!! Beautiful Bikes!!!


----------



## SKPC (Sep 3, 2021)

These banana Shelbys are something else for sure.  Such cool bikes. Thank you for including these two fine machines @kreika .


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 4, 2021)

SKPC said:


> No badge … don't post please..



I think that it is very good to *now* include examples of bikes *without head badges*, as they seem to be a significant portion of many serial numbers projects.

Interesting *newest* examples show that in addition to the N-300,000/N-400,000 series (say below 450,000) there are also some P-400,000 series examples (above 450,000?); [_and there are some P-500,000 examples_].

What may have *triggered* the switch from an “N” prefix to a”P” prefix, from about the middle of the 400,000 serial numbers?

And how many bicycles did Shelby actually produce in one year (which years?) and did Shelby round-up its stated *capacity *to 200 thousand per year?


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 5, 2021)

SKPC said:


> *M260211*​Camelback??​West.Flyer​​bent​Straight​​



badged Flying Cloud;
i miss it, still out for Paint....




Also notice the "Earlier" frames have "Straight" Seat Stays somewhere between 1934-1936???


----------



## SKPC (Sep 6, 2021)

Actually Mark, back into the 20's they had the straight stays through 35 I think. I like this Shelby completely stripped like that, you can really see the bike. Pinched seat stays were going on since 25 I think.   I would hope Mark that you keep the animal parts, streamers and noisemakers to a minimum on this one bike buddy! 🕵️‍♂️  I know you love that stuff....

Some interesting factoids below:
*1921/22* Shelby Cycle Frame Builders formed by A.D. Meiselbach of Chicago. A.D. as GM. He was also superintendent of the Mead Cycle                      Co. of Chicago.
*1923 *Chicago Cycle Supply Co. supplies Meiselbach frames for a Shelby branded bike, Shelby Hardware.  Shelby purchases Davis and their production assets and may have made some Davis bikes.
*1925* Shelby Cycle Co.  1st all-Shelby bikes.
*1927 *_Whippet_ and _Lindy_ produced until 29?  Stock market crashes, depression is on. Shelby Cycle Co. grows.
* 1934&5 *Expanded production
* 1936* 4 Trainloads of cycles a day shipped in the summer.  $3mil ave/yr through 41 & each bike custom built after order.
*1937* 625,000 total bikes made in America. 200,000 in Shelby, OH.
* 1938* Speedline/Lightning Bolt long tanks.
*1940*  Shockease springer patent.
*  1941 * Expands again.
* 1942*  War era lightweights mostly & childrens bikes.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 7, 2021)

Thanks Mark. If anyone else sees any discrepancies on this list, let me know..pete                                                                                                 
*UPDATED!* 

*Shelby pre-40 serial numbers by letter order….*​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​*Orig.*​*Year *​*Top *​*Down*​*Seattube*​​​*Number*​*Frame Style*​*Badge?*​*Estimate*​*Tubes*​*Tube*​*Collar*​*Fork*​​*141144*​Moto 28.   3.5”Head smalltank​ShelbyBicycleS​20’s​straight​Straight​No​meiselback\​​*A6430*​Moto 28 Ciga tanked​Flash​20’s​straight​Straight​No​Mieselbacktruss​​*B17825*​Moto 28-er. “value:​Value Round​28-33​straight​Straight​No​meiselback\​​*B23269*​Double Offset​nobadge​?​curved​Curved​Yes​shockease​​*B32475*​Double Offset​GambleEagle​​curved​Curved​Yes​1-plate truss​​*B40864*​Y-Peanut​?​​​Curved​Yes​shockease​​*B54041*​Y-Double  Streamline.​?​​curved​Straight​Yes​?​​*B54077*​Y-Double  Streamline.​nobadge​?​curved​Straight​Yes​no​​*B54536*​Y-Double  Streamline.​nobadge​​curved​Straight​Yes​no​​*B75453*​Double Offset​WesternFlyer​​Curved​Curved​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*B78093*​Y-Double  Streamline.​​​Curved​Straight​Yes​no​​*B332475*​Y-Double Top Offset​Eagle?​​curved​Curved​Yes​1-plate truss​​*B833052*​Y-Double Toptube Teardrop​Safe-T-Bike​1940​curved​Curved​yes​shockease​​*B850770*​Double Offset​Flyer?​​curved​Curved​yes​1-plate truss​​*C04480*​Ladies 28-er​WesternFly??​​curved​Straight​Yes​no truss​​*C23720*​Ladies 28-er​?​​Curv/Strt​Straight​No​no truss​​*C48413*​Double Offset​?​​curved​Curved​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*C63835*​Double Offset BigTank​Hiawatha Arrow​​curved​Curved​Yes​Bigtank​Being restored​*C84994*​Y-Double Peanut(Tanked)​?​​curved​Curved​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*C89161*​Double Offset​Hiawatha​​curved​Curved​Yes​shockease​​*C89183*​Double Offset​Hiawatha​40​curved​Curved​Yes​shockease​​*C89493*​Y-Double Offset​?​​curved​Curved​Yes​no truss​​*F24298???*​Double Offset​?​​curved​Curved​Yes​?​​*G48281*​Womens curve bar​Shelby Flyer​​curved​curved​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*G70964*​Double Offset​Shelby Eagle​39-40​curved​Curved​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*G72001*​Double Offset​Eagle​​curv​Curved​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*G93335*​Moto 28​West.Flyer​33​straight​Straight​No​?​​*G72001*​Double Offset​Shelby Eagle​​curved​Curved​No​2-plate Truss​​*H30790*​Double Offset​ShelbyFlyer​​curv​Curved​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*?516960*​Y-Camelback​??​​curv​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*H111411*​Moto 28​​​straight​Straight​No​2-plate Truss/c​​*K139826*​Camelback​​​bent​Straight​No​no​​*K145337*​Moto Small Tank 26 w/Tank​hrdwr​*34/35*​straight​Straight​No​2-plate Truss​​*K156096*​Moto small tank 5”HT​Lindy​*34-5*​straight​Straight​No​2-plate Truss​​*K173446*​Moto small tank 5”HT​Flyer​35​straight​Straight​No​2-plate Truss​​*K192390*​Y-Double  Streamline.​WestFlyerSqu​​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*K31097*​Womens curve bar​Caddilac​​curved​Curved​Yes​?​​*M217364*​Moto Big Tank 26​West.Flyer​​straight​Straight​No​2-plate Truss​​*M221295*​Y-Double  Streamline.​West.Flyer​35​straight​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss/ c​​*M224861*​Y-Double  Streamline.​WestFlyerSqu​35/6​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*M231261*​Y-Double  Streamline.​WestFlyerSqu​​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*M234353*​Moto small tank 5”head​West.Flyer​​straight​Straight​No​2-plate Truss/curved​​*M258146*​Moto Big Tank 26​​​curved​Straight​No​2plateTruss/curved​​*M260211*​Camelback​FlyingCloud​​bent​Straight​No​?-curved crown​​*M267387*​Moto Big Tank 26​?​​curved​Straight​No​2-plate Truss​​*N297178*​?​Eagle​​​​​​​*N305983*​Y-Double  Streamline.​?​​curved​Straight​strange​?​​*N318396*​Y-Double  Streamline.​_Shelb Supreme_​​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*N324086*​Y-Double  Streamline.​_Shelb FlyingCloud_​​curv​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*N328362*​Y-Double  Streamline.​Shelb Supreme​​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*N341008*​Y-Double  Streamline(W/Banana).​?​​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*N344857*​Y-Double  Streamline.​Eagle​​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*N383476*​Moto Big Frame 5”head​Eagle​35/6​straight​Straight​NO​2-plate Truss​phondial​*N386678*​Y-Double  Streamline.​Eagle​​curved​Straight​Yes​?​​*N387816*​Y-Double  Streamline.​?​​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*N391253*​Y-Double  Streamline.​​​curved​Straight​Yes​?​​*N404666*​Y-Double  Streamline.​​​curved​Straight​Yes-thin​2-plate Truss​​*N409951*​?​​​​​​​​*N442811*​Y-Double  Streamline.​?​​curv​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*N56890?*​Y-Double  Streamline.​Shelby​(early)​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*P341973?*​Double Offset​West.Flyer​​curv​Curved​Yes​shockease​​*P458826*​Y-Double  Streamline.​ShelbFlyer​37​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*P463057*​Y-Double  Streamline. (BananaTank)D​GambEagle​​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*P472104*​Y-Double  Streamline.​shelby​​curv​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*P477561*​Double Streamline​?​​curved​Straight​NO​2-plate Truss​​*P483404*​Y-Double  Streamline.​​​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​could be “B”​*P486833*​Double Streamline​?​​curved​Straight​NO​2-plate Truss​​​Y-Double  Streamline.​GambEagle​​curved​Straight​Yes​1-plate truss​​*P488776*​Double Streamline​?​​curved​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*P489910*​Y-Double  Streamline. (BananaTank)D​Traveller​​curvedf​Straight​Yes​1-plate truss​​*P505275*​​WestFlyer​​curved​Curved​Yes​shockease​​*P536972*​Y-Double  Streamline.​​​​​​​​*P54041?*​Double Streamline​​​curved​Straight​t​?​​*P549490*​Y-Double  Streamline.​​​curv​Straight​Yes​1-plate truss​​*P565410*​Y-Double  Streamline.​​​curv​Straight​Yes​2-plate Truss​​*P711841*​Double Offset(Tanked))​?​​curved​Curved​Yes​shockease​​*P98765*​Straightbar​ShelbFlyer​38/9​Curv/Strt​Straight​Yes​1-plate truss/c​​*R586328*​Double Streamline​​​curved​Straight​NO​?​​*R619323*​Y-Double  Streamline.​FlyingCloud​​curv​Straight​Yes​?​​*R633389*​Y-Double  Streamline.​​​curv​Straight​Yes​1-plate truss​​*R638697*​Straightbar​?​​st/curv​Straight​Yes​?​​*R670193*​Womens Streamlne Bigtank​HiawathaArrow​36\​curved​Straight​Yes​No truss​​*T699707*​Straightbar(Tanked)​FlyingCloud​​Curv/Strt​Straight​Yes​1-plate truss​​*T723799*​Straightbar​ShelbyFlyer​39​Curv/Strt​Straight​Yes​1-plate truss​​*T735857*​Double Offset (Tanked)​​​curved​Straight​Yes​​​*T735927*​Double Offset (Tanked)​​​curv​Straight​Yes​​​*V11035?*​Y-Double Peanut​Hiawatha​​curved​Straight​Yes​shockease​​*V764903*​Double Offset​Flyer?​​curved​Straight​Yes​1-plate truss​​*V779831*​Y-Double Offset​Caddilac​​curved​Curved​Yes​shockease​​*V820397*​Y-Double Offset Tanked​Caddilac​​curved​Curved​Yes​1-plate truss​​​​​​​​​​​*STRANGE FRAMES AND NUMBERS BELOW*​​​​​​​​​*FW1000771*​Y-Streamline with stand “ears”​?​​curv​Straight​Yes-thin​?​​*E634U8*​Weird Moto frame 3.5 head tube..maybe not shelby​​​​​​​​*E14430*​Ladies 28-er​​​​​​meiselback\​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## Dra (Nov 6, 2021)

I just received a flying cloud pre Shelby. I’ve red that on may23 1923 the owner of Shelby bought the flying cloud company then joined the two so pre 23 there was only Shelby and flying cloud. Mine has the toolbox tank 28ers and is in pieces.(shipping) looks mostly complete. I straighten out the fender bruises last night. Going to get the linseed and grease out and start. It looks like there was a sticker of some sort on the sides of the tank with wings on each side of the sticker probably added later  Anyone have any schwinn ape hangers?


----------



## Dra (Nov 6, 2021)

Wow I went through all 9 pages of flying cloud trying to figure out what I have. (Bought from estate) only found one guy with one. The guy that bought the flying cloud company should have kept the two names separate lol


----------



## SKPC (Nov 6, 2021)

@Dra It would be a better to start a brand new_ separate thread_ on your bike with pictures, otherwise your question(s) are futile. Word descriptions are meaningless. Pictures are mandatory in your new post and people will help you provided you do just that..🔇🍌👽😛


----------



## Dra (Nov 6, 2021)

As soon as I have it together I’ll post them


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 6, 2021)

A modified SN key for your consideration.



Is this XX% consistent, +/-1year, with the examples, *for pre-war (<1941)*, as seen on the CABE, in catalogs, or what owners might believe?  Note that some letters are used twice; and other letters are missing.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 8, 2021)

Found a Shelby (i think) C ser. no.
 listed as a Schwinn on eBay
https://www.ebay.com/itm/144081937439?campid=5335809022


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 12, 2021)

Do the cranks look bent?








						Didn't you know all old bikes are Schwinn Built? | All Things Schwinn
					

Schwinn vintage tank bicycle  Ha Ha Ha




					thecabe.com
				



I believe that the seller is not referring to the bicycle, when describing the $2k bicycle that “*Schwinn* *burnt* *in* *1940*” — although that might explain the missing rubber grips and replacement pedal blocks; but then, why didn’t the wooden seat also burn?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 12, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Do the cranks look bent?
> 
> I believe that the seller is not referring to the bicycle, when describing the $2k bicycle that “*Schwinn* *burnt* *in* *1940*” — although that might explain the missing rubber grips and replacement pedal blocks; but then, why didn’t the wooden seat also burn?



Seller is saying that Schwinn dun burnt, not the bike. The big fire of 1948 where Schwinn was destroying all their records so they could get a tax break.  🤣


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 28, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Here's a Flying Cloud Single-bar with M sideways serial. Let's say 1934.
> Straight seat stays, triple-step fenders and triple-step wheels match perfectly.











						Sold - FS: 1935 Shelby Flying Cloud “camelback” Frame/cups/badge/seatpost sleeve >>$144/shipped | Archive (sold)
					

Solid 1935 Shelby camel back frame. M205142. It has a lot of paint loss. Some original dodger blue color paint remains under the green repaint. But it’s mostly gone. Solid straight frame though. very slight bend on chain side seat-stay. No rot. Cups are there but need good cleaning.  Rear Drop...




					thecabe.com
				










Another Flying Cloud  Camel back, single bar, M serial, For Sale.


----------



## SKPC (Feb 15, 2022)

Strange one..


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 3, 2022)

Maybe my new frame fits here as well. Peerless badged.


----------



## Colson Tandem (Mar 5, 2022)

Here are 2 that I have. A boys Shelby Flyer frame C82522 and a girl Hiawatha Arrow C58724.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 1, 2022)

@rollfaster  bike


----------



## 33 Shelby (Apr 2, 2022)

I haven’t posted in a while.I’ve got two 1930’s Shelby’s. A his and hers. I will try to post some pictures with serial numbers.


----------



## 33 Shelby (Apr 2, 2022)

Here’s the brother


----------



## SKPC (Apr 6, 2022)

Shelby serial NumbersEarly examples14114Moto 28 3.5 smalltankShelbyChiSupp1922​A6430Moto28CigartankFlash20's205150Moto ShelbCycleFrameBuildersChic.CycleSup20's?17370Roadster?20's*Orig.**Year**Number**Frame Style**Badge?**Estimate*B17825Moto 28er "Value"Value rnd28-33B23269Double curved top offsetnobadge?B32475Double curved top offsetGambleEagleB40864Y-Peanut?B54041Y double strmln?B54077Y-Double Toptube Streamline.nobadge?B54536Y-Double Toptube StreamlinenobadgeB75453Double Curved Top OffsetWesternFlyerB78093Y-Double Toptube StreamlinenobadgeB332475Y-dble top offsetEagle?B833052Y-Double Toptube TeardropFlyer?1940B850770Double OffsetC04480Ladies 28-erWesternFly??C23720Ladies 28-er?C29914MotoC48413Double Offset?C58724Womens BigtanksC63835DblOffset Big tankHiawArrowC82522Y-double streamlineShelbFlyerC84994Y-Double Toptubes offset?C89161Double curved top offsetHiawathaC89493Y-double toptube seatF24298Double curved top offsetG48281Womens curvbarShelbFlyerG70964Double curved top offsetHiawathaG72001Double OffsetEagleG93335Moto28WestFlyerSqu33/4H111411Moto-28erKINGB?H120506Womens 28-erKINGB?H30790Double OffsetShelbFlyerI243986?Double OffsetPeerlessK139826Roadster single barShelbyTravellerK145337Motosmltank26"tankedHrdware34-5K156096Motosmltnk 5"headLindy34-5K173446Moto Small TankShelby flyerK192390Y-double toptube streamlineShelby?K31097Womens curvbarcaddilacM205142CamelbackFlyingCloudM217364MotoBigtank 26"WestFlyerSquM221295Y-double toptue streamlineWestFlyerSquM224861Y-double toptube streamline?M231261Y-double toptube streamlineWestFlyerSquM234353Motosmltank 5"headWestFlyerSquM239035Moto Small TankWestFlyerSquM258146MotoBigtank 26"?M260211CamelbackFlyingCloudsM267387Moto Big TankWestFlyerSquN297178?EagleN30598?Y-double toptube streamlineN318396Y-double toptube streamlineShelbSuprmN324086Y-double toptube streamlineFlyingCloudN328362Y-double streamlineShelbSuprmN341008Y-doublestreamBanana?N344857Y-double streamlineEagleN391253Y-double toptube streamlineNoN56890?Y-double toptube streamlineEagleN318396Y-double toptube streamlineShelbyN328362Y-double toptube streamlineShelb SupremeN344857Y-double toptube streamlineN383476MotoBigframe 5" headEagle35/6N386678Y-double toptube streamlineEagleN387816Y-double toptube streamlineEagleN391253Y-double toptube streamlineN404666Y-double toptube streamlneN442811Y-double top streamline?N56890?Y-double top streamlineEagleP341973Double OffsetWestFlyerSquP458826Y-double streamlineShelbFlyerP463057Y-dbl strmln BananatankGambleEagleP472104Y-double streamlineShelbyP477561Double toptube streamline?P483404Y-double toptube streamline?P486833Double toptube streamlineFlyingCloudP488776Double toptube streamline?P489910Y-Double toptube BananatankTravellerOGP536972Y-double toptube streamline?P54041?Double streamline?P540511Y-double toptube streamline?P548826Y-double toptube streamlineShelbFlyerP549490Y-double streamline?P565410Y-double streamline?P711841Double toptube offsetWestFlyerR586328Double toptube streamline?R619323Y-double toptube streamlineFlyingCloudR633389Y-double streamline?R638697Straightbar?R670193WomensStrmlnBigtankHiawArrow36​T699707StraightbarFlyingCloudT723799StraightbarShelbFlyerT735857Double Offset Tanked?T735927Double Offset Tanked?V11035Y-Double Toptube TeardroptankedHiawathaV764903Double curved top offsetShelbTravelerV779831Y-double curved toptube offset?V820397Y-double curved toptube offsetCaddilacODD FRAMES/NUMBERSFW1000771Y streamline w/dropout ears.E634U8Weird moto frame 3.5ht..not shelb?E14430Ladies 28-er


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 23, 2022)

Arrow flight made by Shelby | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Seeing as everyone wants me to start a new thread here it goes again. I need help with information about this bike I purchased. They say the badge is from 20’s-30’s but the frame is older??? That’s already confusing, I have a hendee Indian bicycle with a similar bottom bracket from 1916.




					thecabe.com
				




The thread above shows a diamond frame bike thought to be a Shelby, with a circa ~1934 head badge and perhaps a 1934–K serial number (K-154,021); but with an English bottom bracket crank hanger?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 20, 2022)

BrianInPA said:


> Need some help with determining the year on this one, I think it's a Shelby.  Best I can tell from the serial number is E5761?  Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1649299
> 
> ...



I may be wrong but I don’t think Shelby


----------



## BrianInPA (Jun 20, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I may be wrong but I don’t think Shelby



Someone else mentioned Emblem possibly...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 20, 2022)

BrianInPA said:


> Someone else mentioned Emblem possibly...



I believe I did. That serial doesn’t look Shelby to me. You may consider positively identifying the bike before posting in marque specific threads.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 20, 2022)

Excelsior made possibly if that particular chainring is original to the bike, but yes not Shelby.


----------



## BrianInPA (Jun 20, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Excelsior made possibly if that particular chainring is original to the bike, but yes not Shelby.



Ok thank you for the reply.  There is a bicycle with similar chainring badged Flash on this thread posted July of last year which led me to believe this may also be a Shelby. I appreciate the information.


----------



## BrianInPA (Jun 20, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe I did. That serial doesn’t look Shelby to me. You may consider positively identifying the bike before posting in marque specific threads.



Ok thank you.  I haven't figured out how to delete a post yet, is that possible?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 22, 2022)

BrianInPA said:


> Need some help with determining the year on this one, I think it's a *Shelby*. Best I can tell from the serial number is E5761? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1649302
> 
> ...



Looks like a late-1920’s to early-1930’s *Shelby* *Speedway* *Special*; the early 5-digits serial might be either E or F—57,610?

Not a lot of examples of the earlier serial number prefix or year to compare the _juvenile_ bicycle to, (for differences or similarities?).


----------



## Mike Franco (Jun 30, 2022)

This here Los Angeles Herold express Let me know what you think 1st letters hard to read thanks


----------



## SKPC (Jun 30, 2022)

Re-posting @BrianInPA 's juvenile Shelby that fooled me and a few others. Neat bike late 20's perhaps. Rarely seen 26-er with another odd serial number.


----------



## BrianInPA (Jun 30, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Re-posting @BrianInPA 's juvenile Shelby that fooled me and a few others. Neat bike late 20's perhaps. Rarely seen 26-er with another odd serial number.
> View attachment 1654841
> View attachment 1654845
> View attachment 1654846
> ...



Thanks for reposting that, I do appreciate it.  Any help with the serial number and year would be helpful!  Thanks!


----------



## ian (Aug 20, 2022)

'37 WF badged Shelby. She's missing a few parts , but I'll be searching on here to find them.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 21, 2022)

Great thread @SKPC   🤓 👍 I saw my bike listed in your compilation lists. Here are a few pictures . Was also wondering if you can show examples of the Frames and how they are described ? I.E. : Y-Double Top Tube Teardrop - Y-Peanut - Double Top Tube Offset - Y - Double Top Tube Streamline 😗


----------



## ian (Aug 21, 2022)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Great thread @SKPC   🤓 👍 I saw my bike listed in your compilation lists. Here are a few pictures . Was also wondering if you can show examples of the Frames and how they are described ? I.E. : Y-Double Top Tube Teardrop - Y-Peanut - Double Top Tube Offset - Y - Double Top Tube Streamline 😗
> 
> View attachment 1683193
> 
> ...



Is that rear taillight/reflector original? The one mounted to the fender.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 21, 2022)

ian said:


> Is that rear taillight/reflector original? The one mounted to the fender.



Not sure what the age of his bike is, but if I remember right, I've got a 49 girls bike that tail light was original to.


----------



## ian (Aug 21, 2022)

Cool. I need one for my '36 that I just got.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 21, 2022)

.....


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 21, 2022)

ian said:


> Cool. I need one for my '36 that I just got.



I believe the 36 Shelby would have taken the Delta Defender.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 21, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I'm pretty sure that fender mounted light is an aftermarket light. No wait, I'm positive it is.



Not factory to that bike, considering it already has one in the rack....but...it shows up in 2 Shelby ads.


----------



## ian (Aug 21, 2022)

Sorry about the thread drift......I just need to PM my questions.........lesson learned 😀 Or start my own thread....


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 21, 2022)

....


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 21, 2022)

Hey @ian  , I'm not sure where or when either light on the rear of the bike were installed.  They were on it as purchased .  That's cool they show some in the ads though  🤓


----------



## SKPC (Sep 5, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> I think that it is very good to *now* include examples of bikes *without head badges*, as they seem to be a significant portion of many serial numbers projects.
> 
> Interesting *newest* examples show that in addition to the N-300,000/N-400,000 series (say below 450,000) there are also some P-400,000 series examples (above 450,000?); [_and there are some P-500,000 examples_].
> 
> ...



I've been thinking lately about these letter prefixes and why some letters are skipped (Shelby Cycle Company~1926 founding). The database is getting bigger and so why not focus on missing prefix letters. It shakes out below when you put the current examples together and compare them side by side.  I had to draw some freehand visualization to help my feeble brain think.  The 1st column are the Years in order starting with "A"- when Shelby Cycle Co. began, post-_Shelby Cycle Frame Builders 1923-25_.  2nd column shows the lower case letters in order to the year. 3rd column has the known Letter prefix stampings seen so far.  I put them in a best guess year location. _Column #4 is the most important.  _ It contains the Prefix letters that have NOT BEEN USED (so far).  As you can see, if these letters were _actually_ skipped(and therefor not used), then the next Letter in the alphabet could have been used for that year as shown in my diagram.
Shelby had several Plant expansions: 1930, 35, 38 and 1941 from what is known.
I would love to hear some Cabers thoughts on my VERY speculative diagram below.




I would encourage any early Shelby machine owners with actual 26-30 bikes to stand up taller and post a pic of your bikes and serial numbers please as more numbers will help.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 5, 2022)

Looks pretty good.
Might be satisfied with the 1930’s portion until more examples are brought to the light.

Perhaps Shelby changed their system early pre-war 1940’s, as they approached (or hit) their one millionth bike? But by that time most Shelby bikes were 26” wheels.

1920’s seems to be a good guess, without more onesie-twosie examples.

Perhaps additional columns with the number of valid examples (i.e., # per letter stamp), and also the highest and lowest sequence numbers for each (letter or year).  [Seems like 1936–N was a busy year].

Of course there are some outliers, (might be best to set aside the few), as well the general problem of suggesting that someone else’s bike is a year or so off than what they might have professed to be correct.

Online Shelby documentation seems to suggest that year zero/one, commencing with delivery of frames and forks to Chicago Cycle Supply, might have been in 1925; (perhaps with no letter prefixes, or up to that time).


----------



## SKPC (Sep 5, 2022)

Yes AS, need to move forward with those thoughts, thank you! The prefix-following "numbers" do need a related-to-the-letter comparison side by side. pete   EDIT: And yes, the known prefixes could slide up a year(or down?) in the column as you mention.  Again, much is assumed here~ need more examples to show if this direction is valid.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 8, 2022)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Great thread @SKPC   🤓 👍 I saw my bike listed in your compilation lists. Here are a few pictures . Was also wondering if you can show examples of the Frames and how they are described ? I.E. : Y-Double Top Tube Teardrop - Y-Peanut - Double Top Tube Offset - Y - Double Top Tube Streamline 😗



Yes, this would be confusing.  I cleaned up my descriptions on the list for clarity.   I am not using "Airflow" in the descriptions like the ads but instead am using "Streamline" when the double top tubes are parallel and whether the "Y" seat-stays are used or not.  "Offset" when the two upper tubes are not parallel. There are two or three of these offset tube frames.   "Teardrop" is when the lower of the two top tubes meets the upper tube and not the seat tube.  Most always a "Y" frame.   I eliminated "Peanut" and will use "Teardrop" moving forward and corrected the list.  There are anomalies and outliers for sure.  Some mis-stamps, weird stamps and/or double stampings exist, so have marked these with a "?" when not sure.
   Much thanks to all those who have shown what Shelby metal they have, whole or not.  If anyone sees transposed numbers or letters or mistakes in my descriptions, let me know please and I will fix the transgression straight away.   I will be reposting the list as soon as I can get it updated with additions and corrections.  More are needed, especially pre-32 bikes.
@Colson Tandem   Your Flyer frame #C82522 is a Shelby Cycle Co. "Y" double top offset frame but hard to tell. May be "Y" double top_ streamline _if the top bars are parallel, Note that it also has a curved downtube, pointing to 1940 and after? It would follow with the "C" letter prefix.  Chain stay bridge with tabs on the bottom is typical Shelby. Flyer badge is damaged, but I think the missing upper portion of a full badge still matches the frames' holes.  Regardless, this is a very interesting frame with the curved downtube.




"Y double top Teardrop bike frame. #B83052  Frame/fork original. "Safe-T Bike" badged originally.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 8, 2022)

A few strange "Offset" top tube frames below to compare.  #C89493 Y-offset double top.



C89161 Offset double top.



"C" frames could be 1941 or 42?
@CURTIS L LINDGREN
P711841 Double offset top.  Possibly "B" instead of "P" as some serial number stamps are vague.  Also. some completed bikes posted here could possibly be "put together" so to speak. If so, we cannot rely on the frame number supporting period parts if no acurate history regarding the bike is known.  Some have switched badges using correct rivets and this muddies the waters a bit as well.  I cannot say this bike  below is originaly equipped either.  In terms of the the Letter Prefix and year manufactured, a large sampling of frames with solid #'s may answer this question as time passes.  And as mentioned, it may upset some who claim their frames and parts are "original" when they may not be.  Impossible to know.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Sep 9, 2022)

P488530 wishbone frame camelback.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 9, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Maybe my new frame fits here as well. Peerless badged.
> View attachment 1581915
> 
> View attachment 1581916
> ...



So very, very interesting no doubt!   Another "outlier" frame with a very unusual stamping.   Wartime?


----------



## SKPC (Sep 17, 2022)

Looking back a bit.  Without a photo of the actual number stamped on these frames, I can't say for sure, but interesting old post Shelby related.  I may add them with notation missing pic. *








						How Many Shelby Parallel Bar Frames Are There? | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

I have (4) 1930's boys Shelby parallel bar frames.  On the left is M215795.  I do not know it's original configuration.  In the center is N365914.  This is an original banana tank equipped.  On the right is P550105 (red) original uneqipped, and P566998 (grey primer) of unknown original...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 18, 2022)

Another X-bike with some pictures; serial numbers start with an “X” followed by five digits. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/correct-wheels-for-shelby.91008/


----------



## SKPC (Sep 19, 2022)

The "X" serial numbers would be nice to see.  Many of the old Shelby threads simply state the # on the shell, with no photo.  It would be wise not ro rely on a serial number without an actual image of it, but I will include them with an asterisk.(*) There are already three or four of them on the list I will mark.   If possible, include a photo of your frames' serial number.   Thanks for everyone's help with accuracy and all the contributions here so far!


----------



## SKPC (Sep 19, 2022)

Schulze's Shelby in the RRB buildoff, thanks Schulze!  Square Cadillac badge. Note odd stamp near stays..


----------



## SKPC (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## SKPC (Sep 20, 2022)

Having trouble with posting my Msft Word Document so had to take photos of a print.  If you see mistakes, please help me correct them. Thanks for ALL cabers' contributions.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 21, 2022)

~~~~ Updated list^^.  _ Thank you all Cabers.  Keep em  coming!  _pjm


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 21, 2022)

Couple corrections for the list :

My Hiawatha C89161 has a shock ease fork that was original to the bike

Frame N404666 has a Cadillac badge


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 21, 2022)

I also have another Shelby but never posted it because it did not have a badge on it. I can post it it you think it will help though. It was just a frame when  I got it and it’s now built as a klunker


----------



## SKPC (Sep 21, 2022)

Thank you JJ!   After beginning this thread, I lost a bunch of pic files and data through computer failure a year ago, so this really helps as I am trying to piece it back together..  Badge-free frames are still valuable additions in the long term as I am mostly interested in the frame and it's corresponding number to attempt to understand what they _really_ meant if anything.  "Shelby Badged" frames may offer more data, but the serial numbers and frames without Badges still contribute to getting to know what was going on in the manufacturing process year to year. There are really smart Shelby people here who know far more about the bikes and what was hung on them than I ever will, and this should  help with that as well perhaps? It is related and from what I understand, more complicated. Again, thanks for that correction..pjm


----------



## RedOneFive (Sep 22, 2022)

My newly acquired bike..


----------



## ian (Sep 22, 2022)

RedOneFive said:


> My newly acquired bike..
> 
> View attachment 1699976
> 
> View attachment 1699977



Nice one!


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 23, 2022)

Here is my other Shelby frame. Came to me with no badge


----------



## Pondo (Sep 29, 2022)

Here's mine that I bought from @JAF/CO at the swap last year.  I think it's 30s, I don't remember for sure.  Hoping to build this one up soon.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 1, 2022)

@Pondo   If you could, look for another digit at the end of the serial number that seems to end in "0" . And if possible, another photo to show us what it may be.


----------



## Pondo (Oct 1, 2022)

SKPC said:


> @Pondo   If you could, look for another digit at the end of the serial number that seems to end in "0" . And if possible, another photo to show us what it may be.



I'll do that next time I'm at the other house.   👍


----------



## Pondo (Oct 1, 2022)

Ok, I cleaned the serial number up a bit with a brass brush and it's much clearer now.  P1215104


----------



## SKPC (Oct 2, 2022)

Now that is a million dollar number for sure, thanks!


----------



## Axman88 (Oct 18, 2022)

I recently bought my first Balloon tire heavyweight.  It's Hiawatha badged and I was encouraged by members to post the ser'l # here.





Still trying to determine what year it is, but most opinions suggest late 40s.   Some elements, like the "Snowflake" chain ring, were stated as being replaced by the seller.

The serial number looks to me like H33819:




I posted more info and pictures at a thread I started.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/shelby-hiawatha-my-first-ballooner.215541/


----------



## Axman88 (Oct 18, 2022)

Forgot the picture of the badge from serial H33819 pictured in post #117:


----------



## SKPC (Oct 18, 2022)

Thanks for posting another interesting bike!


----------



## Pedals Past (Oct 24, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Here is my 1936 Shelby. Morrow rear hub with a 3rd quarter 1936 date code. Cadillac badge. Serial is N404666
> 
> View attachment 1307017
> 
> ...



when did that biscut light show up 40-42 had alot of 36-38 peanut tanks they all had S aluminum torpedos or S lights many had s horn lights


----------



## Robert1 (Oct 29, 2022)

SKPC said:


> View attachment 1698976
> View attachment 1698968


----------



## Robert1 (Oct 29, 2022)

SKPC said:


> View attachment 1698976
> View attachment 1698968



would you be interested in selling this frame?


----------



## SKPC (Oct 29, 2022)

Sure, PM sent...


----------



## FamousCarz (Nov 25, 2022)

SKPC said:


> This post I moved from @Freqman1 's 34/45 motobike straight-bar thread....Please if you could, show us any pre-40 Shelby-badged or made frame/fork combos you believe has not been altered and any parts you think are original to the frame. Pics of serial number plz and head badge...



According to Shawn, my bike is a 1936 model badged as a Gamble Stores Eagle.
Here are the only photos I have at this time


----------



## JRE (Nov 25, 2022)

FamousCarz said:


> According to Shawn, my bike is a 1936 model badged as a Gamble Stores Eagle.
> Here are the only photos I have at this time
> 
> View attachment 1739153
> ...



Yep its a 36. Looks like the only things it's missing are the drop stand and Bannana tank


----------



## FamousCarz (Nov 25, 2022)

Yep, I found it on page 39 of John's book.
Are those all your bikes? Nice!
I have the drop stand and fender clip.
Need to look for a tank now. Geesh all this time I was told it was a '38 and was going to build a Speedline version. Guess I need a new '38 frame for that build. I can't tear this one down now that I can see how complete it is.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 28, 2022)

Interesting frame below.


----------



## JRE (Nov 29, 2022)

FamousCarz said:


> Yep, I found it on page 39 of John's book.
> Are those all your bikes? Nice!
> I have the drop stand and fender clip.
> Need to look for a tank now. Geesh all this time I was told it was a '38 and was going to build a Speedline version. Guess I need a new '38 frame for that build. I can't tear this one down now that I can see how complete it is.
> ...



Yep those are both bike.  I need to did a drop stand for the gray one.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 12, 2022)

here's another 1936 Western Flyer 
serial # N 3 5 1 2 3 3
Gigantic-Stoke to have this here;
barely getting started on cleaning it up.🥰


----------

